# Country Restrictions



## RubberTree (5 Jul 2008)

Can anyone help me find (or provide) the list of countries CF members are not allowed to travel to, or are currently restricted for travel? Trying to plan my leave...
   Cheers...


----------



## Jaydub (5 Jul 2008)

You're going to need to talk to the CF National Counter-Intelligence Unit about any travel plans that you may have.
I did the same thing when I went to Cuba.

Where are you thinking of going?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Jul 2008)

The most up to date information should be available through your Orderly Room.


----------



## RubberTree (5 Jul 2008)

Thanks. I'm hoping to go to Columbia but with the recent hostage release and a bit of a notorious past...I'll give the OR a shot.
Cheers


----------



## Haggis (6 Jul 2008)

Avoid all countries whose names end in "...stan"  or non North American and European countries whose names end in vowels.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (6 Jul 2008)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Avoid all countries whose names end in "...stan"  or non North American and European countries whose names end in vowels.



so there goes my trip to Australia


----------



## Haggis (6 Jul 2008)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> so there goes my trip to Australia



Australia is _sort of _ European.. except for the snakes (consider that an exception to my "rule").


----------



## PO2FinClk (7 Jul 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> The most up to date information should be available through your Orderly Room.


Not quite accurate, perhaps for Militia units but not the CF as a generalization. 

Rather seek out your USO/USS or contact your MP Detachment.


----------



## Greymatters (7 Jul 2008)

FinClk said:
			
		

> Not quite accurate, perhaps for Militia units but not the CF as a generalization.
> 
> Rather seek out your USO/USS or contact your MP Detachment.



Im glad someone said it - the OR is good for information, but not the latest up-to-date information...


----------



## BernDawg (7 Jul 2008)

As a guideline you should use chapter 38 anx A and B at the bottom of the page (DIN only)

http://vcds.mil.ca/cfpm/pubs/pol-pubs/ndsp/intro_e.asp

Good Luck


----------



## Danjanou (7 Jul 2008)

I can’t add to the “what is on the list these days” myself being a bit out of the loop. 

However I have been to Colombia 4-5 times (Cartagena, Barranquilla,  Santa Marta and San Andres the resort island off the coast of Nicarauga) San Andres is ok just another tourist trap, but if you’re on the mainland watch your six. Colombia is a nice place and overall the people are friendly but they have been involved in an ongoing nasty civil war for quite some time now, and FARC do not play nice. Even parts of major cities/tourist destination like Cartagena are full of no go zones.


----------



## IntlBr (5 Nov 2008)

I know this is a bit of a necro-post, but I was wondering if anyone could confirm/deny whether or not Poland is tickey-boo for travel.  I may have an opportunity coming up shortly.  I know Poland is a part of NATO and a member of the EU, but it also has a bit of a "questionable" past.  I would really appreicate knowing if Poland is an Annex A or B country - I just don't have DIN access right now.

Cheers!

CoG


----------



## garb811 (5 Nov 2008)

Poland is fine.


----------



## Snakedoc (10 Nov 2008)

Just double checking but country restrictions are applicable to reservists?  For example if I wanted to go to a friends wedding in Cuba during my summer vacation I would need to obtain permission from my CoC first despite not being actively employed by the CF at the time?


----------



## garb811 (10 Nov 2008)

If you hold a security clearance, yes.


----------



## Snakedoc (10 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the reply, i'm assuming this only applies for people with clearance secret and above? (ie not enhanced)


----------



## George Wallace (10 Nov 2008)

Actually, I believe anyone visiting Cuba, no matter their Clearance, no matter their Reserve or Regular status, should notify their C of C and also attend a "Briefing" prior to going and a "Debriefing" upon return.  

garb811 may be able to clarify the finer details.  If not, ask your C of C of what procedures you should take.

You may like to know such things as whether or not it is wise to take a laptop, digital camera, etc.  If taking photos, where and where not to point the camera.  Areas to NOT visit. Things like that.


----------



## garb811 (10 Nov 2008)

If you hold any level of clearance, NCIU will conduct an assessment on the requirement for you to actually be briefed or debriefed but it does not waive your obligation to make your intention to visit known.


----------



## brave little soldier (11 Nov 2008)

My husband and I met in Thailand while he was on leave in August ; we went to Phuket, Bangkok and then Hong Kong. I wanted to visit China, but he was told he couldn't go. I guess China will wait until he retires...

Went to Cuba last winter... No restrictions... but lousy food...


----------



## Snakedoc (11 Nov 2008)

brave little soldier said:
			
		

> My husband and I met in Thailand while he was on leave in August ; we went to Phuket, Bangkok and then Hong Kong. I wanted to visit China, but he was told he couldn't go. I guess China will wait until he retires...
> 
> Went to Cuba last winter... No restrictions... but lousy food...



Hmmm interesting.  Do you mind me asking if he was actually refused clearance to go to China or he just never got prior approval ahead of time?


----------



## Danjanou (12 Nov 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Actually, I believe anyone visiting Cuba, no matter their Clearance, no matter their Reserve or Regular status, should notify their C of C and also attend a "Briefing" prior to going and a "Debriefing" upon return.
> 
> garb811 may be able to clarify the finer details.  If not, ask your C of C of what procedures you should take.
> 
> You may like to know such things as whether or not it is wise to take a laptop, digital camera, etc.  If taking photos, where and where not to point the camera.  Areas to NOT visit. Things like that.



Digital cameras and laptops among tourists are pretty common in Cuba now so you should be good to go. Count on the MINIT types at the airport probably taking a look at them, although it's more curiosity and envy than anything else. They will also ensure that if you came in with one, you leave with it, no leaving that type of gift for the maid/bartender. 

The advice on what to take pictures of is still sound. Basically anything can be considered military including  the airport terminal, bridges etc. Ask first if in any doubt, in fact I'd ask anyway, Cuban jails suck and I speak from experience.

As for the food sucking, aside from prisons, the food there can be pretty good, you just have to know where to eat. 8)


----------



## brave little soldier (12 Nov 2008)

Hmmm interesting.  Do you mind me asking if he was actually refused clearance to go to China or he just never got prior approval ahead of time?

Not so sure... Might be him just trying to get out of it...  > But I do believe he was told not to go THERE...

I know another military who was posted to Moscow for a few years ; he spent 3 weeks visiting China before coming back to Canada... Raised a few eyebrows...  :


----------



## Greymatters (13 Nov 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Actually, I believe anyone visiting Cuba, no matter their Clearance, no matter their Reserve or Regular status, should notify their C of C and also attend a "Briefing" prior to going and a "Debriefing" upon return.  garb811 may be able to clarify the finer details.  If not, ask your C of C of what procedures you should take.  You may like to know such things as whether or not it is wise to take a laptop, digital camera, etc.  If taking photos, where and where not to point the camera.  Areas to NOT visit. Things like that.



If you go as part of a tour, like GAP, it makes things a lot easier...


----------



## garb811 (13 Nov 2008)

brave little soldier said:
			
		

> I know another military who was posted to Moscow for a few years ; he spent 3 weeks visiting China before coming back to Canada... Raised a few eyebrows...  :


Really?  I know quite a few MPs who visited China while posted to MSGU, including myself.  No eyebrows raised since we all followed the proper protocols and had our briefings and debriefings as required.


----------



## brave little soldier (13 Nov 2008)

Really?  I know quite a few MPs who visited China while posted to MSGU, including myself.  No eyebrows raised since we all followed the proper protocols and had our briefings and debriefings as required.

Of course you did : I was teasing him... >


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (13 Nov 2008)

I attended a NCIU briefing last night and according to them you must fill out a Notice of Intent to Travel form 30 days prior to your trip if you plan on going anywhere except the US. I only have an ERC level and I was required to attend the briefing.


----------



## garb811 (14 Nov 2008)

RMC_Cadet said:
			
		

> I attended a NCIU briefing last night and according to them you must fill out a Notice of Intent to Travel form 30 days prior to your trip if you plan on going anywhere except the US. I only have an ERC level and I was required to attend the briefing.


Not sure who the briefer was, but whoever it was, they were either talking out their ass or you misheard.  By that standard they'd never be able to do anything as they'd be swamped with 10,000 requests per year, mostly for the well known espionage and personal safety hotspots such as England, France, Germany...


----------



## TCBF (14 Nov 2008)

garb811 said:
			
		

> ...mostly for the well known espionage and personal safety hotspots such as England, France, Germany...



- Still got your SMLM wallet card?


----------



## garb811 (14 Nov 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Still got your SMLM wallet card?


If things keep going the way they are, it might serve as a useful template for a RMLM wallet card.


----------



## CountDC (14 Nov 2008)

taken from:

CFFSE SO 8-12
TRAVEL TO COUNTRIES OF CONCERN

"For travel to all foreign countries, individuals are encouraged to consult the Department of Foreign Affairs website at http://www.voyage.gc.ca/dest/index.asp."

not able to access from work anymore but used to have an up to date list of countries of concern.

The notice of intent is only for travel to countries of concern  - mind you these days that seems to be just about everywhere outside Canada and the US.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Nov 2008)

Link is broken I think but found this at http://www.voyage.gc.ca/dest/ctry/reportpage-en.asp

Travel Reports & Warnings 
Travel Reports offer information on safety and security, local laws and customs, entry requirements, health conditions and other important travel issues. Countries with an asterisk (*) currently contain a Travel Warning, indicating that Canadians should either avoid non-essential travel to the country or to specific region(s) of the country, or avoid all travel to the country or to specific region(s) of the country.

Travelling to a country with a Travel Warning may impact your health insurance and/or trip cancellation insurance. The decision to travel is the sole responsibility of the individual.

A 

Afghanistan* | Albania* | Algeria* | Andorra | Angola* | Anguilla | Antarctica | Antigua and Barbuda | Argentina | Armenia* | Aruba | Australia | Austria | Azerbaijan* | Azores | 



B 

Bahamas | Bahrain | Bangladesh* | Barbados | Belarus | Belgium | Belize* | Benin | Bermuda | Bhutan | Bolivia | Bonaire | Bosnia and Herzegovina | Botswana | Brazil | Brunei Darussalam | Bulgaria | Burkina Faso | Burma (Myanmar)* | Burundi* | 



C 

Cambodia* | Cameroon* | Canary Islands | Cape Verde | Cayman Islands | Central African Republic* | Chad* | Chechnya* | Chile | China | China - Hong Kong | China - Macao | Colombia* | Comoros* | Congo (Brazzaville)* | Congo (Kinshasa)* | Cook Islands | Costa Rica | Côte d'Ivoire (Ivory Coast) | Croatia | Cuba | Curaçao | Cyprus | Czech Republic | 



D 

Democratic Republic of Congo* | Denmark | Djibouti* | Dominica | Dominican Republic | 



E 

East Timor* | Ecuador* | Egypt | El Salvador | England | Equatorial Guinea | Eritrea* | Estonia | Ethiopia* | 



F 

Federated States of Micronesia | Fiji | Finland | Florida | France | French Guiana | French Polynesia | 



G 

Gabon | Gambia, The | Georgia* | Germany | Ghana | Gibraltar | Great Britain | Greece | Greenland | Grenada | Guadeloupe | Guam | Guatemala* | Guinea* | Guinea-Bissau* | Guyana | 



H 

Haiti* | Hawaii | Honduras | Hong Kong | Hungary | 



I 

Iceland | India* | Indonesia* | Iran* | Iraq* | Ireland | Israel, the West Bank and Gaza* | Italy | Ivory Coast | 



J 

Jamaica | Japan | Jordan | 



K 

Kazakhstan | Kenya* | Kiribati | Korea, North (DPRK) | Korea, South | Kosovo | Kuwait | Kyrgyz Republic | 



L 

Laos | Latvia | Lebanon* | Lesotho | Liberia* | Libya* | Liechtenstein | Lithuania | Luxembourg | 



M 

Macao | Macedonia¹ | Madagascar | Malawi | Malaysia* | Maldives | Mali* | Malta | Marshall Islands | Martinique | Mauritania | Mauritius | Mexico | Micronesia (FSM) | Moldova* | Monaco | Mongolia | Montenegro | Montserrat | Morocco | Mozambique | Myanmar (Burma)* | 



N 

Namibia | Nauru | Nepal | Netherlands | New Caledonia | New Zealand | Nicaragua | Niger* | Nigeria* | Niue | Northern Marianas | Norway | 



O 

Oman | 



P 

Pakistan* | Palau | Panama* | Papua New Guinea | Paraguay | Peru* | Philippines* | Poland | Portugal | Puerto Rico | 



Q 

Qatar | 



R 

Republic of Congo* | Romania | Russia* | Rwanda* | 



S 

Saint Kitts and Nevis | Saint Lucia | Saint Martin | Saint Vincent & the Grenadines | Saint-Pierre et Miquelon | Samoa | San Marino | São Tomé and Principe | Saudi Arabia | Senegal | Serbia | Seychelles | Sierra Leone* | Singapore | Sint Maarten | Slovakia | Slovenia | Solomon Islands | Somalia* | South Africa | Spain | Sri Lanka* | Sudan* | Suriname | Swaziland | Sweden | Switzerland | Syria | 



T 

Taiwan | Tajikistan | Tanzania | Thailand* | Timor-Leste (East Timor)* | Togo | Tokelau | Tonga | Trinidad and Tobago | Tunisia | Turkey* | Turkmenistan | Turks and Caicos Islands | Tuvalu | 



U 

Uganda* | Ukraine | United Arab Emirates | United Kingdom | United States | Uruguay | Uzbekistan* | 



V 

Vanuatu | Venezuela* | Vietnam | Virgin Islands (U.K.) | Virgin Islands (U.S.) | 



Y 

Yemen* | 



Z 

Zambia* | Zimbabwe* |


----------



## garb811 (14 Nov 2008)

While that is indeed a list of countries where there is a personal safety concern to John Public, it does not accurately reflect the current listing of countries for CF members.


----------



## CountDC (17 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the link update Sapper and Garb for pointing out that this is a general link for John Public.

I would check our list and this list and if the country is indicated on either list complete a notice of intent to be on the safe side.


----------



## Neon (19 Nov 2008)

I just spoke to Toronto and was advised that although Cuba is on the list of restricted countries, in general they no longer require you to have a security briefing or debrief. Of course if, while you are there, something occurs that you feel should be passed on then you should immediately contact your MP Section and they will arrange for you to get a debrief.

There is an exception - if you are visiting a relative or friend who is Cuban in Cuba or are planning to travel on your own away from a resort, then you should request a briefing.

Hope that helps... three more sleeps to go then I am off to Cayos Coco! Woo Hoo!  ;D

Neon


----------



## Danjanou (19 Nov 2008)

For the record it's Cayo Coco. 

Doubt there is anything of interest for the MPs there BTW unless they've taken an adverse interest in malnourished cows (you'll see  8)). It's a resort island off the north coast connected by a causeway to the main island. no locals live there and all the hotel/resort/airport/tourist staff are bussed in daily from Moron a good 2-3 hrs drive away. "No Jinteras in the Deesco Senor"

Several years ago the El Senador resort was partially owned by several retired Canadian NHL types and tehy converted one of the tennis courts into a ball hockey space and had games in the evening.


----------



## tango22a (19 Nov 2008)

Danjanou:

Your avatar ROCKS!!

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## CountDC (20 Nov 2008)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Several years ago the El Senador resort was partially owned by several retired Canadian NHL types and tehy converted one of the tennis courts into a ball hockey space and had games in the evening.



Got to luv us - play hockey anywhere!!


----------



## Danjanou (20 Nov 2008)

tango22a said:
			
		

> Danjanou:
> 
> Your avatar ROCKS!!
> 
> ...



It's a self portrait. I really am a small rodent with an RPG fetish. 8)


----------



## Greymatters (26 Nov 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Link is broken I think but found this at http://www.voyage.gc.ca/dest/ctry/reportpage-en.asp
> 
> Travel Reports & Warnings



Bear in mind that a lot of the information posted is generalized and designed for your average tourist.  Those with longer term residence or work opportunities should also read up on cultural information that isnt included in these reports.

It is also good to read up on travel warnings posted by US, UK, and Australian equivalent departments, some have extra information not included in the Canadian version...


----------



## CountDC (28 Nov 2008)

Good advice Greymatters - never thought of checking the other country sites before. Thanks.


----------



## PanaEng (28 Nov 2008)

That list is a joke.
For example: Panama and Belize are listed with an asterisk but Honduras, Nicaragua, El Salvador, Dominican Republic and Costa Rica are not. 
In each one of those countries the crime rate is higher than in Panama an Belize. Each of these countries have similar or worse health concerns than Panama or Belize.
Panama has a better health care system than any of these other countries.
That being said, if you are just going to a resort in any of these countries you are as safe as anywhere.

I've found that most Canadian gov. departments are the slowest to update their information - compared to the US, UK, etc. - perhaps with a regional bias since the Canadian gov seems pretty ignorant about most countries south of the US. 

(I grew up in Panama and visit often)

cheers,
Frank


----------



## Danjanou (28 Nov 2008)

Pana, I tend to agree with you. Mind there are parts of Belize City north of the swing bridge I would not recommend venturing into at night, same with some of the road side "bars" out past the airport on the way to the Capitol and the Guat Border.   

Same for certain parts of Panama City especially some of the older areas. Mind if you can pass for a local, easy in Panama for me, not so in Belize and have some basic common sense you should be GTG.

I agree re Government sites being slow to update and/or inaccurate, hey soemtimes they're good for a laught though. The US State Dept info on travel to Cuba for example. If your idea of a trip down south involves more than hanging around the resort's swim up all inclusive bar then some good research is essential. Sites/forums like Lonely Plant and/or Rough Guide are probably the best for real time info once you sift through the left wing granola politics.


----------



## PanaEng (28 Nov 2008)

> If your idea of a trip down south involves more than hanging around the resort's swim up all inclusive bar then some good research is essential. Sites/forums like Lonely Plant and/or Rough Guide are probably the best for real time info once you sift through the left wing granola politics.


Precisely.
And don't forget this site. Most of the people here (yours truly included) are ready to offer opinions and good advise.  

cheers,
Frank


----------



## Danjanou (28 Nov 2008)

PanaEng said:
			
		

> Precisely.
> And don't forget this site. Most of the people here (yours truly included) are ready to offer opinions and good advise.
> 
> cheers,
> Frank



Usually along the lines of what bars places of cultural interest  to get in trouble in visit.  8)


----------



## PanaEng (28 Nov 2008)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Usually along the lines of what bars places of cultural interest  to get in trouble in visit.  8)


 :cheers:

but that's were all the fun stuff happens...
those who want to stay in the resort and dance the macarena one more time... be my guest!
the rest, follow me and wear fast shoes  ;D


----------

